# Snowbird's On-road Warm-up Race



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Don't forget this weekend (January 15,16 & 17) if you are planning to attend the Snowbird's race, this weekend would be a great warm-up for on-road. Check out the race. *We run the same direction as the Snowbird's race.*
http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...n-15-17-2010-presented-tri-state-hobbies.html

Tri-State Raceway
Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

onefastdude said:


> Don't forget this weekend (January 15,16 & 17) if you are planning to attend the Snowbird's race, this weekend would be a great warm-up for on-road. Check out the race. *We run the same direction as the Snowbird's race.*
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...n-15-17-2010-presented-tri-state-hobbies.html
> 
> Tri-State Raceway
> Cincinnati, Ohio


What time does the doors open on Saturday?Good job on your win last weekend see you saturday.

Willie


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Not sure, I'll get Butters to post it. I believe 9:00, but might be 8:00.

Thanks Willie


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

onefastdude said:


> Not sure, I'll get Butters to post it. I believe 9:00, but might be 8:00.
> 
> Thanks Willie


 I will call him later today to save me a seat..


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Practice is beginning :thumbsup:


----------

